# Google- Manuka Honey Capsules Announced - News Junky Journal (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Manuka Honey Capsules Announced**News Junky Journal (press release)*Manuka honey can be used to treat conditions such as stomach ulcers, acid reflux disease, *irritable bowel syndrome*, gastritis or just as part of a healthy regime. It has been found to boost the immune system, reduce the effects of cold and flu symptoms *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

